# Look what bam did today...



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

he proposed to me! haha jk - my boyfriend john proposed to me today using bam! bam came running to me with the rope around his neck and i asked john why he tied a noose around my dog and his response: umm pick him up and i did, and he had the ring around his neck!!!! bam is such a big part of my life that this was THE perfect way to be proposed to for me!!! so exciting, wanted to share with everyone!! he had taken this picture minutes before he popped the question, because he obviously knew i would post here.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is the BEST and most EXCITING news I have heard all day! Wow! I'm so excited for you. That is just awesome and what a special and sweet way to propose to you. Thanks so much for sharing your special news with us!!! So great. 

Brodysmom


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

how cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww that is so cute! hehe wish you and ur bf the very best!  congrats girl


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

How wonderful! That's fantastic!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

How cute ...Congratulations!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations! That is one of the coolest proposals I've ever heard of


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Now THAT is the PERFECT way to propose to a chi owner!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow congrads to you!!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

congratulations and that is the cutest way to propose.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww that is the cutest thing ever!!!!!!! that brought tears to my eyes CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

What a lovely way to propose, congrats to you both


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

CONGRATS! :love8::cheers:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

What a fab way to propose!!!!!!!!! How cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Clever Boyfriend - he knew he wasn't going to get a NO with that proposal!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Your boyfriend did a great job of proposing! Can't wait to see what he does for your first anniversary. Congratulations!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What an awesome way to propose! Bam looks so precious with the ring around his neck. How sweet!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG congarts. How fantastic!!!!!!!!! What a wonderful way to propose.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh that is the best, best news. What an adorable way to propose. Clever guy he is!!! Just thrilled for you. Bam looks so cute with that around his neck. Best proposal I've heard of yet.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats!!!!! That is wonderful and what a clever way of doing it! Very happy for you....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh oh! lemme add. bam should be the ring dog at ur wedding teehehehe i would love to see that


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats! What a creative proposal!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

How wonderful and thoughtful....


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

AYAYAY!!!  omg that is the cutest idea ever... how awesome... i can't stop smiling for you.. congrats!

great job bam!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks everyone!!! i am still sort of in shock, but bam did such a great job, he got lots of hugs and kisses and treats yesterday! he had no clue why haha i did have to give him lots of credit for thinking of that one, i was totally shocked. thanks everyone so much for letting me share this with you!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awwww....that's very sweet...congrats!!


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

What an awesome proposal. Very original.. I've never seen it done before! Congrats!


----------



## feistypup6 (Dec 12, 2005)

That is the most awesome proposal ever! John must be a keeper!! Congrats


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

What a wonderful proposal. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

CONGRATS.  
I'm so happy for you both. And the way jk purposed is just perfect in everyday. He obviously knows you so well and Love you. He included Bam your furbaby In the proposal How sweet is that.


----------

